# half life 2 crashes on loading screen [RESOLVED]



## Vyper13

I HAVE READ THE STEPS BEFORE POSTING

Hello I have a problem with half life 2 freezing at the LOADING screen (this is the screen where there is the blurred picture in the background).

If the game is running in full screen then it freezes at this point, the sounds stutters and eventually the game crashes to desktop. 

HOWEVER the game runs smoothly in Windowed mode (running in a 800x600 window)

I have tried numberous uninstallings of the game, restarts. I have the latest drivers for all my software

My system meets the requirements (much better than the default requierements). Any help would be much appreciated. My system is below:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

O/S - Vista 32-bit
CPU - AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+
CPU speed - 2.6GHz
System RAM - 1GB
Video Card - Nvidia GeForce 7600GT 
DirectX version - 10 
Soundcard - Onboard High definition audio device
Free disk space 100gb+

Any help whatsoever would be excellent. Peace Out. Vyper13


----------



## Tiber Septim

*Re: half life 2 crashes on loading screen*

Hi Vyper13, welcome to TSF!

It seems to be a Vista problem, I installed it to see if it happened for me and I had the same problem. HL2 crashes instantly unless run in windowed mode.
However, I was able to fix mine by doing the following:
-Create a shortcut to HL2
-'Right-Click' the shortcut and go to 'Properties'.
-Go to the 'Shortcut' Tab.
-In the command line add '*-no -dxlevel 90 +mat_forcehardwaresync 0*' onto the end of the line.

It should look something like this:
*...\Valve\Steam\Steam.exe -applaunch 220-no -dxlevel 90 +mat_forcehardwaresync 0*

If you are still having problems then post back, also let me know if this works for you so I can use it if anybody else has the same problem.

Cheers,
Tiber.


----------



## Vyper13

*Re: half life 2 crashes on loading screen*

DUDE YOUR A LEGEND it worked ray: ray: ray: 

thanks so much that was bugging me =] please spread the word about this problem.

eternally yours dude (in a straight way lol) 

Vyper13


----------



## Tiber Septim

:laugh: No problem.
I've been playing it non-stop since I installed it. Very addictive.
Happy Gaming!


----------



## vex22

can you tell me what am I supposed to write , Im using Orange Box version, theres no steam lines at my computer , all components sometimes crash on loading.(or even when exiting game)

"C:\Program Files\Valvesoftware\The Orange Box\half-life 2\LauncherHL2.exe"


thats my line
thx in advance :grin:


my comp specs
intel duo core e6550 2x2.33ghz
club3d 8600gt 256 mb
2 gb ram @667 mhz


----------



## cereal_killer

I know this thread is uber old but yet I've got the exact same problem and the command line does nothing >.<


----------



## Tiber Septim

Try disabling your SLi cereal_killer. If that doesn't work, try forcing DX 8 by entering '*-no -dxlevel 80 +mat_forcehardwaresync 0*'.

Is it the exact same problem, just locking up? Are you getting any error messages of any kind. If so, post them here.

Edit: Just read your specs and noticed your CPU is overclocked. It may be worth a try setting it back to stock clock speeds to see if that helps.


----------



## mrscottydog

I had the same problem, except I just put mine into a window and it worked perfectly fine after. I beat the game in a few days, while it was running in a window. But when I went to go beat it on hard I was like, aw hell I'll try full screen. But it didn't work, so you helped me too :biggrinje


----------



## kamakazidreamer

i have the orange box too, and ive tryed all the -no -dxlevel 80 +mat_forcehardwaresync 0

and so on, and nothing has worked, i have an intel945 chipset and ive seen ppl get past it using something like that command line but nothing has worked for me.. i appologise for the post being late but i still can not get anything running.


btw im having more trouble with episode two from the orange box. hl2 works fine.


----------



## laggyband8

i still have te frozen loading screen with the blurry background even after adding in -no -dxlevel 90 +mat_forcehardwaresync 0. also hl2 lost coast freezes as well.
my specs are well above the requred ones.


----------



## Tiber Septim

Please don't hijack 8 month old threads that are marked as resolved.

Run through the first steps sticky at the top of this forum, then if nothing works, start a new thread and state you full system specs.


----------

